# Snowway Plow for Cherokee [Milwaukee]



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Saw this on Craigslist:
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/2246982225.html
I'm not that close, otherwise I'd go look at it for you.

MLG


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

That's the plow I have on my XJ. The post states: "Hard to find Sno Way ST series snow plow for sale. 7.5' poly blade. ...." Unfortunately, the truck side mount is even harder to find.  Watch out for this: "Professionally reinforced A Frame to fix and prevent any further tweaking..."

Fran


----------

